# NEWBEE



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

8) HOW U DOIN PEOPLE


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome how about some pics ( the car not you :wink: ) and dont forget to join the TTOC


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

haha sorry ....


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> haha sorry ....


Welcome prettyboy


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

haha silly name i know but gotta ave a giggle :lol: hows u


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> haha silly name i know but gotta ave a giggle :lol: hows u


Each to their own!


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

[/url]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:



> [/url]


I've seen better pics m8 :wink:


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

how do you post a pic which is alreay on ur computer ?


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

Yellow TT male or female?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> Yellow TT male or female?


Have you not seen my pic sat on my bonnet :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> Yellow TT male or female?


that's Yellow sat on her bonnet :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow TT male or female?
> ...


must type quicker!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nando said:


> Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow TT male or female?
> ...


You will have to be faster than that m8


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

excellent


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> excellent


Where about are you located :?:


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

London East......... 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> London East......... 8)


Well you on the right side of the country but the wrong end I am in the Northeast


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

the good old NE :lol: liking the car


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Yellow, u flirting again? You know what happened the last time you had a relationship with one of the young lads off the forums!!!


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

haha what happened


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Yellow, u flirting again? You know what happened the last time you had a relationship with one of the young lads off the forums!!!


Shhhhh Rich you know non of that was true even the judge said so


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

how old are you yellow....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> how old are you yellow....


You have seen my pic you tell me :-*


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

If you are into men, prettyboy, you can always PM Rebel. And yes, he's as big of a Rebel as the name suggests 8)


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

haha men no thanks... :? 22 ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> haha men no thanks... :? 22 ?


only 2 out


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

20 or 24?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Look, all joking aside its only fair to warn you Yellow is a bit of a bunny boiler, goes like a privy door when the plagues in town sure, but a bunny boiler all the same.

If you do get involved I advise keeping your real name, address and phone number to yourself.

I didnt and after a disastrous divorce after my wife found out and Yellow rejected me I now live in a tiny council flat and only have my TT for comfort. Dont even have f*cking Sky anymore. Good [email protected] though.


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

Excellent Leg :lol:


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> Excellent Leg :lol:


Yeah both of them are, even if one is longer than the other  :wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> [/url]


Haha. Classic.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Look, all joking aside its only fair to warn you Yellow is a bit of a bunny boiler, goes like a privy door when the plagues in town sure, but a bunny boiler all the same.
> 
> If you do get involved I advise keeping your real name, address and phone number to yourself.
> 
> I didnt and after a disastrous divorce after my wife found out and Yellow rejected me I now live in a tiny council flat and only have my TT for comfort. Dont even have f*cking Sky anymore. Good [email protected] though.


Rich you know you have only your self to blame and if keeping that bloody TT of yours is the reason you cannot pay the CSA then it is about time you sold it so butt out 
Sorry Prittyboy I am 24 :-*


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Leg said:


> Look, all joking aside its only fair to warn you Yellow is a bit of a bunny boiler, goes like a privy door when the plagues in town sure, but a bunny boiler all the same.
> 
> If you do get involved I advise keeping your real name, address and phone number to yourself.
> 
> I didnt and after a disastrous divorce after my wife found out and Yellow rejected me I now live in a tiny council flat and only have my TT for comfort. Dont even have f*cking Sky anymore. Good [email protected] though.


 :lol:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

I gotta see how this thread ends...lol!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

mac1967 said:


> I gotta see how this thread ends...lol!


In tears, in tears..I dunno, what did I get out of the relationship? A double brake light mod is all. Yellow got the house, the kids...everything, and Yellow kept her hair and figure (you aint seen anything till you've seen Yellow in lingerie. Boootiful.

The double brake light mod is cool although the sore arse isnt.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> mac1967 said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta see how this thread ends...lol!
> ...


Oi, What about me??? Slut 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 5&start=30


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yellow you naughty girl  . Hey pretty boy hope you like pies cos yellow does


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> mac1967 said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta see how this thread ends...lol!
> ...


Rich it is no good getting all bitter and twisted you know what the judge said to you about the restraining order I still have replaced my peper spray and would be more than happy to use again it if you start


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

lOVING THIS :lol: HI DOTTI


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I love where this thread is going.


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

prettyboy.....how old are you??

TBH in your piccy <----------- you look about 12....


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

26 ?


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

haha didnt see tha\t bit about 12 haha


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> 26 ?


are you unsure of your age?


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

haah sorry was meant to say why ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, hello pretty boy [smiley=pimp2.gif] ... your looking rather dashing there in your pic! [smiley=smoking.gif] . Fancy taking me and yellow-tt out sometime? 

p.s you remind me of a very young mod that used to be on here called KMPowell


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

HAHA love it.......anytime ladies


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> HAHA love it.......anytime ladies


Pies only, for Yellow. She loves a good meat filling.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

youngg said:


> prettyboy.....how old are you??
> 
> TBH in your piccy <----------- you look about 12....


Cant be 12, I can understand what he is typing, 12 year olds talk in a different language....

I is avvin a TT innit, big up to your forum 4 it is gr8, sup. Is Yellow up for eet or wot or is E a pi man?

PS. lexus lights, is em cool or wot?

Or other such drivel.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA love it.......anytime ladies
> ...


I really wouldn't mind watching her chomp on some meat also! :lol:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> ...


Havnt you seen those photos Abi, Ill PM them over to you... :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He must have taken the day off school...


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> 8) HOW U DOIN












Welcome to the site.

As for Yellow_TT, I know for a fact that she likes to keep her undercarriage very tidy indeed and I've heard that a bog brush up her pipes doesn't go amiss :wink:


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Here she is with her car, a typical Geordie lass...


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

what size wheels does yellow have thwy look massive


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> what size wheels does yellow have thwy look massive


19s, BBS LMs. You cant beat 19 inch BBS wheels. :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > what size wheels does yellow have thwy look massive
> ...


unless its 19" Oettingers.

Pretty boy, Yellow is well. We all call her the Forum bike. Nearly everyone has has a ride, at the last national meet she even had a bell on. :wink:

Clean car for such a dirty girl.


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

haah pmsl


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> ...


And when it rings I come out fighting :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Yes you definatly are a 'handfull' :lol: :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> ...


Not quite but nearly


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> what size wheels does yellow have thwy look massive


They are 16 inch but look much bigger as she is such a short arse :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > what size wheels does yellow have thwy look massive
> ...


rofl, dont you mean petite?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster - Got any piccies of your roadster? 8) . Feel free to put some up also of your girlfriend, I'm sure the lads on here would love to see her 8)


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

posted pics on a post already  my ride post


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Here she is with her car, a typical Geordie lass...


That is my Miss Spears look :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You should see her tits!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> You should see her tits!


 :lol: That is soooooooooooooooo gross  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jealous Abbi :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Jealous Abbi :?


Fek off!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

TTotal said:


> You should see her tits!


BEFORE










AFTER WAXING

:lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey Mac yours are as smooth as a baby :-*


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Changed the sign also John


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> Changed the sign also John


 :lol: ... What the hell is that at the bottom of the picture?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Trust you Abi. Errrm a finger that's lost a nail


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Eh? So you have 3 hands Mac ?

Methinks its a winkle !


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Well you have seen a few in your time  . So i've been hearing :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So what was it after all Mac ? :roll:<weak excuse to drag this marvellous first post up again!>


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well? :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Abbi, what do ya reckon? Maybe you have seen more of these little thingies than me :wink:


----------

